# Erfahrungen mit Snogard Computer GmbH



## NO_ID (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wie im Titel schon beschrieben,würden mich eure Erfahrungen mit Snogard interessieren.
Habt ihr überwiegend gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Shop gemacht?


Gruß
NO_ID


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

hab mit Snogard bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mein Gehäuse hab ich direkt abgeholt, da es ohne Versandkosten dann am günstigsten war. Ein weiteres Mal braucht ich Wärmeleitpaste für einen Kühlertausch und habe gratis bei denen welche im Shop bekommen. Mit dem Onlineshop hab ich bisher keine Erfahrungen machen können/müssen, da ich das Glück habe in Köln zu wohnen.


----------



## n1c0 (19. Dezember 2014)

Hui gibt's die noch? Kenn die aus den alten Zeiten wo sie relativ viel Komplett PCs verkauft haben. Früher hab ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Joselman (19. Dezember 2014)

Onlineshop kann ich nix sagen aber ich kenne den Laden noch aus Zeiten wo Sie dragons hießen. Schon viele Jahre her. Früher hatte Snogard mal den Ruf viel B Ware zu verkaufen. (Kann ich nicht bestätigen). Kaufe immer ab und an mal was dort und ich kann nix negatives berichten.


----------



## Fexzz (19. Dezember 2014)

Kann mich ebenfalls nicht beklagen, hab vor 2 oder 3 Jahren mal ein Headset bei denen gekauft und als es nach über nem Jahr kaputt ging haben die das ohne Probleme ersetzt.


----------



## NO_ID (19. Dezember 2014)

@Joselman : Ich glaube der Ruf hat sich bis dato nicht viel gebessert.
                           Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen ein ASRock Q1900M dort bestellt.Hier kam ein Board mit starken Gebrauchsspuren,verbogener ATX-Blende und fehlendem Zubehör an.
                           Verpackt war es auch nicht ordnungsgemäß.


----------



## n1c0 (19. Dezember 2014)

Würd ich sofort zurückschicken. Ohne den Kunden zu informieren ne Retoure verkauft... find das ziemlich dreist. Ich erwarte ungeöffnete Neuware wenn ich mir was bestelle.


----------



## NO_ID (19. Dezember 2014)

Hab darum gebeten mir ein neues Board zu schicken.Ich würde denen dann das gebrauchte nach Erhalt des neuen zurück schicken.
Haben die abgelehnt,ich müsste erst das gebrauchte schicken,dann würd es erst das neue geben.
Dann müsste ich mit Sicherheit ne ganze Weile auf das neue warten,und das Board wird nun mal dringend gebraucht.

Für mich ist dieser Shop die größte Katastrophe die ich je erlebt hab!


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (19. Dezember 2014)

Welcher Shop tauscht den auch im Vorraus ?


----------



## NO_ID (19. Dezember 2014)

Naja,da hier der Shop seiner Sorgfaltspflicht nicht nachgekommen ist,und damit die Schuld allein bei dem Shop liegt,sollte dieser auch möglichst kundenfreundlich und unkompliziert versuchen den Fehler zu beheben.
Ich hab auch alles per Fotos dokumentiert und dem Shop zukommen lassen.


----------



## Joselman (19. Dezember 2014)

Ja aber das macht eigentlich trotzdem keiner. Ich kenne jedenfalls kein Unternehmen welches so handeln würde wie du es Dir wünschst.


----------



## NO_ID (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich weiß,daß das nicht die Regel ist. Aber ich hätte hier angesichts der Mängel etwas mehr Kulanz des Shops erwartet.
Wie dem auch sei,da ich das Board leider brauche,werd ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und es behalten.

Ich hab mich mit dem Mitarbeiter des Shops jetzt mehrmals telefonisch und per Mail auseinandergesetzt.
Resultat: Kundenzufriedenheit ist denen egal,anscheinend sogar ein Fremdwort.  

Ich hake es jetzt unter "schlechteste Erfahrung mit einem Shop" ab,und werde diesen meiden und jedem davon abraten dort zu kaufen.


----------



## EinKunde (26. Februar 2018)

NO_ID schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie im Titel schon beschrieben,würden mich eure Erfahrungen mit Snogard interessieren.
> Habt ihr überwiegend gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Shop gemacht?
> ...



Finger weg von Snogard (Ein Kunde) ..


Ultra Gaming Ryzen Threadripper . NIE WIEDER

Nicht Erhalt von Ware, keine Lieferung trotz Bezahlung ?

Kauf und Bezahlung eines PC für 3699,99€

Der Artikel wurde am 20.2. bestellt und sollte lt. Ebay am 23.2. geliefert werden. Er wurde sofort via PAYPAL gezahlt und abgebucht.
Bisher ausser der EBAY Kaufbestätigung, keine Sendungsdaten, keine Reaktion auf Anfragen, keine Lieferung. Heute ist der 26.2. !
Ich habe bei Paypal am 23.2. einen Fall eröffnet und Ebay mitgeteilt, dass ich den Artikel nicht erhalten habe.
Bei Snogard habe ich um Abbruchs des Kaufes gebieten, denn ich möchte diesen Artikel nicht später irgendwann erhalten. Andere Firmen liefern am nächsten Tag.
Ich werde Anzeige wegen Betruges erstatten. Die Firma verkauft Artikel, die Sie nicht vorrätig hat, aber als verfügbar bei Ebay ausweist. Ich finde es eine Frechheit auf Anfragen zudem nicht zu Antworten, denn ich habe 3699,99€ für einen PC bezahlt. Wäre ich da nicht eigentlich ein Kunde, den man vernünftig behandeln sollte?

Ich kann nur empfehlen dort nicht zu bestellen. Ich fühle mich betrogen !


----------



## EinKunde (26. Februar 2018)

EinKunde schrieb:


> Finger weg von Snogard (Ein Kunde) ..
> 
> 
> Ultra Gaming Ryzen Threadripper . NIE WIEDER
> ...



Heute 26.2. wurde regiert ... Man müssen den Namen Gaming PC auf der Rechnung führen. 
Das hat mir aber nicht weitergeholfen.


----------



## EinKunde (26. Februar 2018)

NO_ID schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie im Titel schon beschrieben,würden mich eure Erfahrungen mit Snogard interessieren.
> Habt ihr überwiegend gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Shop gemacht?
> ...




Nur schlechte !


----------



## XT1024 (27. Februar 2018)

Für diese Antwort wurde tatsächlich eine halbe Stunde gewartet?



EinKunde schrieb:


> Der Artikel wurde am 20.2. bestellt (...) Ich habe bei Paypal am 23.2. einen Fall eröffnet und Ebay mitgeteilt, dass ich den Artikel nicht erhalten habe.


Nach 2-3 Tagen, je nach Uhrzeit? Soll man solche Leute ernst nehmen? 



EinKunde schrieb:


> Wäre ich da  nicht eigentlich ein Kunde, den man vernünftig behandeln sollte?


Der Zug ist wohl am 23. abgefahren.


----------

